# Rawson 30- A Blue Water Cruiser?



## casey1999

Anyone have experience with a Rawson 30? Are they blue water capable? How do they go to windward? Probllem areas? Opinions?
Regards


----------



## Faster

As a fairly rugged full keeled cruiser they are probably what many would consider blue water capable, years back we had one in our club that the owner were fixing up for that purpose. (in the end they came into some money and moved up to a Passport 40!)

As far as sailing, these boats apparently suffered from excess weather helm and many have had short bowsprits added to move the forestay ahead and alleviate the helm issues (they are not alone in that.. many Cat 30s have had the same mods)

I'm not sure that the construction quality is top notch nor if they were as 'heavily built' as they appear.. but I'm quite sure that a good number of them have done offshore passages. I believe some would be owner-finished; I think hull/deck kits were offered.


----------



## blt2ski

The hull IIRC is reasonably bullet proof. As the fish trawlers that company made of fiberglass were very strong! The sailboats were built accordingly. So from that standpoint, it probably would go anywhere with out issues per say.

One of the issues I see with this boat, is being a pilot house, reasonably smaller in size, they could go/break in some bigger waves etc, causing some serious issues. SO that would be something to figure out how to instal some storm boards that one puts over the bigger windows to keep them from breaking.

About a year ago, there was an article in Good Old boat on one of these, if you can find tha article, read it. If not, let me know, I know the writer, and could probably figure out how to get you a pdf/copy of it. 

Personal opinion, I would choose a different boat and style if it were me frankly! For here in the NW, as I got older, a pilot house sailboat like this might be in my future, but even still, there are some better/faster sailing boats than this one frankly.

Marty


----------



## Faster

They are not all pilot house, in fact the PH models were relatively rare.


----------



## blt2ski

OOPS, maybe the one reviewed in GOB was a rare PH version........

I remember my step dad looking at buying a hull/deck kit to build, taking a tour of the Rawson plant about 10 miles from us, now a roofing supply place...... They are solid from what some would like to see of a boat to handle anything, but iirc, one of the few boats with a 300+ PHRF rating too! I think we can reasonably say a slooooooooooooow boat.

Now that I relook at the pic above, it is not a PH.........oh well,

Marty


----------



## bobperry

You are going to have to be patient if you try and make a Rawson 30 go to weather. Patient and very forgiving. Yes, they did have exsessive weather helm. But they are built like tanks. Not high on quality but high on quantity. Like any Garden design they are hard not to like but having raced against them when I was a kid I can tell you for sure, they are slow. But, I still like them.


----------



## Brent Swain

They would make a great offshore boat. One can eliminate the weather helm problem and drastically simplify self steering and inside steering, by taking the keel hung rudder off and replacing it with a transom hung rudder on a skeg. The skeg could become a keel cooler for the engine. I'd fair the trailing edge of the keel for that.


----------



## casey1999

Thanks for the comments. Reason I ask is a friend bought one and is doing work on it then bring it around the island to another slip. I may help him and just curious about how they handle. His is not a pilot house version but here is a Hard dodger version:
1966 Rawson 30 Hard Dodger Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## SloopJonB

I once saw a PHRF rating of near 300 for the R30.


----------



## Faster

SloopJonB said:


> I once saw a PHRF rating of near 300 for the R30.


Yeah.... no speedster


----------



## jrd22

A friend here on the island had a Rawson 34 PH and I was really impressed with it. Well built and finished. It was a cutter and everything seemed to be well laid out. Unfortunately I didn't get to sail on it before he sold it so can't comment on that.


----------



## blt2ski

ALCYONE	333	3B33E	RAWS30-1	EHW	DEVON BLANKENSHIP

There is the name, rating, code, boat, club and name of a local PHRF NW rawson 30 owner. I'd say 333 is a dang slow rating! SWAG base rating is about 297, gets and extra 6 secs per code 3 for jib, main and fixed prop, with the B being NFS, credit of 21 secs on that one. Not sure what the E stands for.

marty


----------



## Faster

jrd22 said:


> A friend here on the island had a Rawson 34 PH and I was really impressed with it. Well built and finished. It was a cutter and everything seemed to be well laid out. Unfortunately I didn't get to sail on it before he sold it so can't comment on that.


John is that a typo or did you mean '34'? I've never heard of/seen a R34...


----------



## SloopJonB

blt2ski said:


> ALCYONE	333	3B33E	RAWS30-1	EHW	DEVON BLANKENSHIP
> 
> There is the name, rating, code, boat, club and name of a local PHRF NW rawson 30 owner. I'd say 333 is a dang slow rating! SWAG base rating is about 297, gets and extra 6 secs per code 3 for jib, main and fixed prop, with the B being NFS, credit of 21 secs on that one. Not sure what the E stands for.
> 
> marty


A *Cal 20* would have to give it 1 1/2 minutes a mile!  Even those horrible Bayliner Buccaneers would owe it more than a minute a mile. Slow doesn't begin to describe it.


----------



## Ajax_MD

The one in the ad appears to have a short sprit to move the genoa forward, so this guy may have the weather helm problem fixed.


----------



## Woodvet

The Rawson is no race boat and it's tracking keel is no capable close quarter maneuverer. You don't get all things in one package. You might get a boat not so good at any task if you don't commit to a specific design. She's a bully boat for heavy weather and with so much head room there is little doubt of her windage attributes. As far as weather helm goes, one can move her rudder back or her bow out. 
When you buy a boat you need to know what you intend for it to do. The Rawson is a deep water, foul weather survivor not some fin keeled feather weight class racer. Rather like sailing a Winnabego but that comes with a boat 33% heavier in matt and resin. Some scary tips are the bonding between hull and deck. Chain plates embedded into hull. The shoe on the rudder. The main hatch has a triple bifold door that leaves much to be desired. Over all though I like her. She feels safe to me. Love mine.


----------



## Brent Swain

She could probably take a higher rig.


----------



## jrd22

Fast- ha, just saw your question about the R34? I can't really say but that's what I recall him telling me and it looked about that size. 32' maybe, did they make one? I'll ask him next time he's on the island. It was a very nice boat, we met up with them in Squirrel Cove one evening.


----------



## SloopJonB

JR, I suspect it was a PH version of the 30. They are a pretty big 30' and with the added volume of the PH and maybe a sprit, it would be easy to take it as a 32' or bigger.

That PH version was a good looking boat IMO - better looking than the trunk cabin deck. More suited to its performance being in the motorsailer range as well.


----------



## CaptnBry

Brent Swain said:


> They would make a great offshore boat. One can eliminate the weather helm problem and drastically simplify self steering and inside steering, by taking the keel hung rudder off and replacing it with a transom hung rudder on a skeg. The skeg could become a keel cooler for the engine. I'd fair the trailing edge of the keel for that.


 I did that:

My Rawson has this Skeg Hung Rudder mod and is viewable on 
Search yachtpals dot com on Rawson 30 Sailboat Owners "Skeg hung rudder"

It is fully a Blue Water offshore Cruiser.

The Pilot House model was only about 50 of 300 boats made from 1960-1985.
The slower PH is excellent for its intended waters, Pacific San Juan Islands.

My sloop sails 7kts broad reach (adjusted for current) to windward in 18kts wind.
22kts of wind before reefing if the seas haven't built-up yet.(personal comfort)

Read "First Time Around" for a published Circumnavigation by a Rawson 30 and a family of three aboard.

Many others have made Blue Water lifestyles with this quality boat.
All Hand-Laid Roving fiberglass schedule has NO fillers (chopper gun or even plywood) and the minimum thickness 1/4", which makes it superior to even an Island Packet for hull construction and longevity. And ALL tanks can be replaced without removing the interior unlike nearly all other cruising sailboats.

As for PHRF (265) rating, get a Nacra 17 if you want to race. (( FUN against monohulls !! ))

My Rawson kept pace with 38ft $250K boats around Baja and into La Paz no problem.

The large side windows were replaced with bullet-proof polycarbonate (same as limousines) and 4000lb rated frames.

We've been in 64kts winds and seas without more than splashes getting in the cockpit.
That storm, I lashed the helm with a bungee and hove-to; The underwater shape by Bill Garden did its thing; balancing naturally and automatically to lie comfortably while breakers crashed where ever the boat was not.

Yes, its Blue Water for me and many more people.

The money saved on the boat lets One cruise much, much longer, too.

Pardon if this seems 'defensive', but I didn't see any other actual Rawson Owners in the forum. You know, "first hand knowledge".

Fair Winds to you all, if rough winds, I wish you a Rawson!


----------



## bobperry

"My sloop sails 7kts broad reach (adjusted for current) to windward "

What does this mean exactly?
You are either going to weather or you are broad reaching. You can't be doing both.
But I have only been sailing for 54 years so I may have something to learn here.


----------



## SloopJonB

Like how to make a Rawson go 7 Kts?


----------



## capta

Brent Swain said:


> They would make a great offshore boat. One can eliminate the weather helm problem and drastically simplify self steering and inside steering, by taking the keel hung rudder off and replacing it with a transom hung rudder on a skeg. The skeg could become a keel cooler for the engine. I'd fair the trailing edge of the keel for that.


Boy, after all that, you'd be pretty far upside down on that 30 footer. If you want a boat with all those features, why not just buy one?
The only thing I've noticed about the boat is how bluff the bow is. Seems like she wouldn't sail or power well into larger seas. If there is inside steering in the pilothouse models, that would be a huge plus for cold weather sailing. I think I might consider one for a cruiser, if it was in good condition, but probably not worth the effort to bring one back from near death.


----------



## christian.hess

I have noticed a huge spike in rawson 30 prices lately...about 10, 15 years ago in my searches for boats they were always priced sub 10k...

my dad sailed on them back in the 60s and called them bathtubs...they have a very tubby and non fine entries...

however that aside I wouldnt mind its quirkiness for sailing offshore a bit...

there is one in marina del rey california exhibiting this hug spike in price...

regarding the 7knot speed I dont see it as that far off...I think it can be easily doable if the conditions are right

ps. interesting how this thread got going again. jajaja!


----------



## Woodvet

It is not a necessity to be accepted as a popular boat. The Rawson 30+2 are varied in the use of ply in their hulls for stiffness but they had little of it in the early works like I have. 
I have never sailed a Rawson so I can't give you a complete evaluation but I am invested in one heavily. My thought is the heavy full keel makes her stable and safe. The fast boats are made very light which can translate into cheap.
They might handle well in light air but fear is a factor too and the Rawson, however scant her interior is, is about as good of hull as you can find. I find a safe solid hull beats a fast cheap one in security in heavy weather. 
A Pacific Northwest girl, it's my guess she can climb up out of almost anything in heavy seas. 
Modifications, opinions on repairs, age and environment weigh heavy on what you are looking at to purchase but my 61' seems sound and has not seen salt water... Yet,,,
Only 5% of sailors ever leave the San Francisco bay so the popular purchases of a sailboat are not so relative to a good cruiser. You can't advise youth on what's about to happen. Only the elderly can look back. Everyone else is just guessing.


----------



## CaptnBry

*Re: Rawson 30- A Blue Water Cruiser, yep.*

"My sloop sails 7kts broad reach (adjusted for current) to windward "

What does this mean exactly?
You are either going to weather or you are broad reaching. You can't be doing both.
But I have only been sailing for 54 years so I may have something to learn here.

I hesitated in quoting a numerical speed, so added some conditions to the number.
Broad Reach; the wind to starboard of the boat; nicely favorable.
To "Windward" meaning the Apparent wind at 7kts moving across the true wind (broad) is always forward of the actual wind angle of a stationary object. So a fast sailboat on a broad reach is usually close-hauled on the sheets. Rawson, simply a windward angle of apparent wind when the true wind is perpendicular.
Now that this is all written out, i'm glad I omitted it the the original post....its still seems to confuse the concept that a well trimmed boat, can do better than its general reputation...which is what PHRF handicapping tries to do to make a "race" from dissimilar boats, I believe....


----------



## bobperry

Bry:
One of us is really confused.


----------



## smurphny

bobperry said:


> "My sloop sails 7kts broad reach (adjusted for current) to windward "
> 
> What does this mean exactly?
> You are either going to weather or you are broad reaching. You can't be doing both.
> But I have only been sailing for 54 years so I may have something to learn here.


I suppose he meant a close reach.


----------



## hpeer

I think this is a Rawson.

No matter what a great blog, and wonderful couple.

You need to read from the beginning to really appreciate their trip.

The Fast Way Round...


----------



## SloopJonB

One of the most inappropriate Blog names ever.


----------



## RichH

Brent Swain said:


> She could probably take a higher rig.


Dont think so, as if I remember correctly the ballast is 'concrete' and scrap iron 'punchings', nothing else.


----------



## CaptnBry

hpeer said:


> I think this is a Rawson.
> 
> No matter what a great blog, and wonderful couple.
> 
> You need to read from the beginning to really appreciate their trip.
> 
> GULP!!
> With a lump in my throat, I'd say yes, that's a Rawson 30 sloop.
> Yet a rebuild is justified since the hull is solid 'glass, and all tanks can be replaced without gutting the boat's interior (like most cruisers).
> 
> Good luck on the Rebuild!
> Cheers!


----------



## Barquito




----------



## Barquito

> I think this is a Rawson.
> 
> No matter what a great blog, and wonderful couple.
> 
> You need to read from the beginning to really appreciate their trip.
> 
> The Fast Way Round...


Wow. Did you see that encounter with the orca?



> The Fog clears, and without engine power we ended up tacking in to st. Johns harbor, 20 odd times to clear "the narrows" in a 15-20 knot headwind funneling down the channel, surrounded by 450ft cliffs. With a jammed halyard/fuller, we had 130% genoa up and it was rough going. Had to gybe 3 times to unravel line hang ups - more race practice needed. It was really tight in there. People watched from shore, cars stopped and honked. finally moored at a city dock under sail with much applause by John the security guard. There is no marina office, no harbor master, no water, no fuel - but it is a splendid location right downtown. It reminds us of the west side highway yacht club. John's first words were "you guys are right stupid."


This guy is awsome. BFS.


----------



## Woodvet

I'm not sure what the point of all this is but then this whole blog seems to teeter between those who own Rawsos and those who want to warn people away from them. 
The Rawson is very old but was not intended to be fast. It's strong suit is seaworthiness. A Rawson can take a bottom rub better than many modern boats so excuse me if I am unfazed by your warnings. I have raced and seen a lot of boats in my time but the Rawson is not about the the YC or the handicap. 
They're for that individual who listens to their own drum. Sure, I can't argue if you are sailing in tandem she will not roll in late or that in a pinch she won't loose ground. But she is way heavier than any other 30 footer ever made and it's not a fact written in cement... 
Her hand laid mat makes her that way. 
She can take lots heavier weather than most boats five times her price and decades newer. Does that translate to a lower insurance rate? No... 
Everything is a trade off, (Speed vs. safety). Some will choose safety over speed but in any reach a Rawson will shine in heavy weather while others pound (the way a Catalina or a Bennie will). 
There are mods that would improve her performance and have. but I feel the augment will always be a hung jury. (ask 5 sailors, get six opinions)... 
For me the boat I have, I love so I am trying to glean what I can from here. 
I would encourage any and all to speak up to the Rawson.


----------



## RichH

Here's a review of the Rawson 30: Rawson Pilothouse 30 boat review by Richard Smith | Cruising World


----------



## christian.hess

RichH said:


> Here's a review of the Rawson 30: Rawson Pilothouse 30 boat review by Richard Smith | Cruising World


I wouldnt mind one AT ALL for say cruising the PNW especially alaska...

With a pilothouse, and some heavy ice fighting mods like a stainless bow plate and other mods I think it would be a great alternative to a steel boat...

just sayin

ps regarding the tenderness and stubby mast and ballast, I thought I read somewhere that a few owners did the very nasty job of removing the punch ballast, concrete crap and poured in lead...effectively increasing the ballast displacement ratio and improving performance to weather as well as increasing stability in heavier seas

maybe it was on another boat(cant remember) and not worth it to 99% of rawson owners but hey again just sayin boats can be made to perform better in some way.

this off the wooden boat forum:

*By the way, the fibreglass Rawson 30, a notorious "bulletproof bathtub" built in the sixties used concrete and boiler punchings for ballast and sailed like a slug. Most of the surviving examples have had the concrete jackhammered out at great expense and lead installed. The modifications sail a lot better.*
[This message has been edited by Bob Cleek (edited 01-27-2000).]

[This message has been edited by Bob Cleek (edited 01-27-2000).]


----------



## northoceanbeach

I think they look like one of my lesser favorite old designs. There is one for sale in LA that the owner seems mixed between wanting a huge price for and now desperate to sell.


----------



## christian.hess

they are an acquired taste, like a vega wink wink...thats whats fun about boats

too many to choose from, none suck completely but a bucanner and a mac26(the powerboat version) are high on the loist for me! jajaja

a trick many rawson 30 owner do to minimize the bathtub look is raise the waterline a bit and use dark numerous boots stripes...it makes the freeboard look less and makes the boat a little more graceful

if thats even possible

jajajajaja


----------



## northoceanbeach

Yeah heck, I would take a really nice one for the right price. But a macgregor. I think that's the only known boat over 25 feet that I can't stand. I was docked in Anacortes when they had a mac26 rally. They look to be so extremely lightly built, but the owners were are quoting sails literature about how their boats could be in like force 6-7 winds and other stuff. I think the mast was about as thick as my wrist and I'm skinny. The spreaders were like toothpicks.


----------



## SloopJonB

The pilothouse made a big improvement in the Rawson's appearance - they are a good looking boat and more in line with its motorsailor performance envelope.

I'd say they need a much bigger rig more than lead ballast - SA/D of 12? 

That pic of the pilothouse sailing pretty much says it all - the bow wave appears to be getting pushed almost dead ahead.


----------



## christian.hess

SloopJonB said:


> The pilothouse made a big improvement in the Rawson's appearance - they are a good looking boat and more in line with its motorsailor performance envelope.
> 
> I'd say they need a much bigger rig more than lead ballast - SA/D of 12?
> 
> That pic of the pilothouse sailing pretty much says it all - the bow wave appears to be getting pushed almost dead ahead.


if you see the link I posted youd see that many owners of rawsons have indeed benefitted greatlly by changing ballast to lead

more so than changing rig, basically changing the tenderness aspect the boat has along with the windage concerns from the pilothouse superstructure

having said that another way to fix this would be to go to a lighter taller rig...but I would think that either option is a huge expense that may or not be worth it $$$$ wise...

its also important to notice that rawson did indeed use a stubby sprit on some models as they noticed the weather helm issue(if you read richh's article)


----------



## Woodvet

*Have you removed the lead? If so how much of the cabin would have to come out to accomplish that? 
The cement is in good shape in mine because there has yet to be any salt in the hull.
Money is not a huge concern, I wonder if bolting the lead to the outside of the keel such as a bulb with reinforcement? 
Any advice or issues you might see with that? 
I was thinking a yawl rig might add sail, then add a fly jib.
That way seems less expense than changing the whole rig and sails for a high aspect? 
Then there's adding more keel aft and maybe a brewers bite? 
I could just buy another boat but I feel a connection to Gardner's mechanical engineer Sprague who I met once in the San Juans. 
Thanks the posts and obvious mutual love for this boat. 
*


----------



## Woodvet

To add stability to my Rawson 30+2 I was thinking I would sandwich two half's of a lead bulb to the bottom of the keel. 
This would both lower the weight and increase density. But.... Will it break off the keel? I constantly hear how tough these old hand laid mat keels are. It would improve performance but I am no engineer. Any ideas out there?


----------



## Faster

These boats are molded hulls with internal ballast, are they not? so in theory there's no keel to 'break off' as in a fin-keel type of design..

I don't know if that kind of modification is worthwhile undertaking. If you're unsuccessful in sealing the 'add-ons' leakage into the ballast space will cause all kinds of trouble. This is designer territory, not DIY kind of stuff.

Balance the rig up, do you have the common bow sprit addition? Probably more benefit from that than anything else.


----------



## bobperry

I would not add lead. The boat is heavy already. Weight is always the enemy. Why add more? Your hull form is a not the type that has much form stability so just live with it. But "breaking off" the keel is not going to happen. That glass is probably close to an inch thick down there. I'm guessing but I am a damn good guesser.


----------



## Woodvet

Thank you Mr Perry,
I am thinking if you are the legendary Bob Perry I am in awe... Huge fan of yours. and if my funding committee (wife 34 years) had, had less say so I would have gone larger and chosen any one of a number of your designs. Tayanas are wonderful. The Baba, beautiful. 
My hat is off to you Mr Perry in deepest respect. 
If I have another boat in me it will be one of yours. 
Meanwhile, my plan is not add weight with this 1961 Rawson 30. Rawsons are very heavy boats designed for the heavy weather of the Pacific Northwest. It is noted a third heavier than any other 30 footer. 
This particular boat #29 of the 252 built has almost no coring and on the Sac delta she has yet to salt. 
Because the absence of salt, she has not had the same problems as some of her sisters where the machine punchings in the concrete swell and break up the ballast. 
The concrete in the hull is up to the sole as you go forward. People have hammered that out and added lead to increase room. This makes for more room below for tanks and such. 
The Rawson is considered a slow poke but had an option as a yawl. I was imagining a small steering sail on the stern that might also serve as a main sail on the dinghy but my my ideas are subject to rational review of course and I have had none on that or the replacement of the ballast.
My guess is a ballast that runs deeper would need less weight for the same effect on the rig. 
Thank you for your time in any case. My friends will be flabbergasted that I talked to the illustrious Mr. Perry. 
PS, BTW. I knew the daughter of Mr Sprague, mechanical engineer of Mr Garden. In fact I have been to his home in the San Juans many years back.


----------



## SloopJonB

Forget the yawl idea - those boats are famous for weather helm. Add a bowsprit instead for more sail area.

And yes, that IS the famous Bob Perry.


----------



## miatapaul

SloopJonB said:


> Forget the yawl idea - those boats are famous for weather helm. Add a bowsprit instead for more sail area.
> 
> And yes, that IS the famous Bob Perry.


This, a yawl rig will only give it more weather helm, the idea is to move the sail area forward not back.

And we are blessed to have Mr Perry here, I have almost finished his book, very good read.


----------



## SloopJonB

My favourite bit was when he changed hotels to get a cheaper rate, only to discover he had moved into the "No-Tell Motel". :laugher

The LaFitte guys sounded pretty fun too.


----------



## Woodvet

Motel spelled backwards spells "let'om..." 
Not sure but the yawl idea was to help steer the boat but I have a monitor for it. Increase the jib... OK. 
The weather helm was blamed on the rudder not being far enough aft. If it was a yawl it might suit me to hang the rudder on the transom and glass the old rudder over. But I am here not to ask that so much as what amount of ballast could I reduce to if it were deeper on the keel. It's obvious that the height on the hull where the ballast is currently make her roll with little intention. My wife is prone to sea sickness and I know she's not going to be happy even inside SF bay. I bet it would make a huge difference moving the ballast down the keel. I would just like it to be said by an engineer and not my imagination. I believe in people like Perry. Which is no doubt the biggest living legend the world has in boat design. I've been on my boat putting in teak cabinets from a salvaged yacht from the 20s. Worked on it every minute and loved it. I find working on boats more fun than sailing them. Hope Mr Perry comes back. I kept thinking it might be someone who has the same name. After all, I went to high school with a Bob Perry in Eugene Or. There are a few out there. Wow... Bob Perry...


----------



## bobperry

Woodvet:
Be careful. If you are too complimentary I will say you are "pissing in my pocket", It's an Australian expression. I too went to HS with another Bob Perry too. Whenever I'd get into trouble, imagine that, I'd tell my parents it was the "other" Bob Perry.

Jon is correct. The yawl rig is a very bad idea for the Rawson. The bowsprit is the way to go. And, don't be stingy with it. Make it 3' long. You want to move the center of pressure forward and there is no way you will create lee helm o the Rawson.

Ballast:
Think of it like this, I'll over simplify things so I can understand it:
The stability you feel from zero degrees of heel to about 17 degrees of heel is all "form stability". That is stability created by the movement of the TCB (transverse center of buoyancy) to leeward. The distance between the TCB and the CG of the boat is the "righting arm". Righting arm times displ equals Rm ( Righting Moment).

In order to gain significant stability by adding ballast or replacing cement with lead you are going to have to really lower that VCG. Changing from cement to lead allows this ans would help your stability ONCE YOU WERE PAST 17 DEGREES. It is not going to do squat for your initial stability. That's all form stability. Changing to lead will not help your wife's problem with "rolling".

Cement weighs around 150# per cu. ft. while lead weighs 700 # per cu. ft. This is huge. If you really wanted t improve your boat I'd go with the lead ballast and the bowsprit.

But changing the ballast will be expensive. I do not think it's worth the cost of the change. I certainly think the addition of the bowsprit would give you immediate gratification. I would do that now.

I'm just a normal old guy doing what normal old guys do. I had to put my 15 year old faithful companion FREDA to sleep last week. That was not fun.


----------



## Woodvet

*Thanks for the answer. I have put as much into the bow sprit as the boat cost me. With what I have spent, I might have bought a Perry design, no pocket pissing intended. 
New 5/16 chain and SS windless. The sprit is made of SS pipe, not tubing and is at 2 feet. The materials were all salvage from a scrap yard. The welder next door and I will install today hopefully. I have radar and wind gen but I doubt I will install them in such a tiny boat. 
A new Dragon fly, I com with AIS. But this is no big crossing kinda boat. 
I see it as more a writer's cabin and cocktail boat. 
People interviewed said 26' to 35' was the desired size of boat to sail around the world but it seems small for all that will need to happen on it. 
I spent my early 12 years from a back pack and my wife is no stranger to hiking as a kiwi South Islander. 
The equation is rough on what to use for a heating system though and I am designing one from a copper auto heater core and heat exchanger for when the engine is not used but having the tanks freeze or batts explode is serious in Alaska. My target area is SE but who knows. 
I was used to the stability of a Farallone Clipper 38" but that design was not suitable for open sea. Her sister was lost down in the roaring forties a couple years back. 
GRP is a vacation to wood but all materials have their draw backs. 
My wife and I met in Ak so it seems a natural choice. Not fond of tropics myself. Anyway I guess I will try to play this out till she retires in a decade and then get a larger boat. The main thing is to stay in sailing because practice makes such a difference no matter how much you know. 
I guess I will keep my admiration to myself about Perry. Thanks for the guessing. I was hoping to get advice from someone who actually did it. I'm lucky at finding lead and salvage work so I was not thinking of full price. Melting it in a claw foot tub the way an Aussie taught me. The increased storage for chain and tanks would certainly be welcome in off shore excursions. But we shall see. uke *


----------



## bobperry

Woodvet:
I'd have to say that 26 to 35' would not be the range I would pick for world cruising. I'd probably say 37' to 43' for a couple with the Valiant 40 being the ideal.

I think doing the lead ballast will be possible with your backyard methods. Getting the cement out will just be brute force and mindless labor.

I'll be around if you need any help. I'm happy to do what I can.


----------



## Woodvet

Hi Bob, I have worked on the bow sprit so long (almost a year) I am sick over it. It's 2 feet long, the U' shaped anchor rest combo platform and changing it to three feet would be most troublesome and expensive. 
Since I am yet to order her new mainsail, I am wondering if I shortened the boom and sail if that would cure the problem and send the center of effort forward that additional foot?
Which also gives me more room aft for the solar panels canopy, davits and other cruising gear.
Your input is most appreciated of course.


----------



## SloopJonB

The Rawson has an SA/D of less than 13 - you don't want to do anything to reduce that any further.


----------



## bobperry

Woody:
I'm inclined to agree with Jon. Don't give up any sail area. But quit worrying. Your bowsprit will help balance the boat. On the other hand, 12" off "E" is not something you would ever notice on your boat. If there are practical, pragmatic reasons for shortening "E " I say do it. Think of the geometry, 12" off "E" is not going to cost you much sail area and as you mentioned might help balance the boat too. Your "not a light air flyer" will still be a "not a light air flyer".


----------



## Woodvet

Thank you both. 
I am thinking the big boat too but I like to finish what I start and while my wife will be on board when on the hook she will not be making a crossing or on big transits if I should leave SF bay. 
We will have this boat till such time we retire and then maybe look at a turn key 40+ This fits the budget for now and my rent is not length sensitive until she is fully launched. 
I have been told that every sail area is right in it's window of breeze. 
The Rawson is of course a heavy weather boat setting aside her light weight standing rig and that, provided only that her plates are changed out. 
Sprague and Garden must have thought that carbon steel was acceptable if encapsulated in fiberglass. Plates were welded to SS where ever they were exposed to the topsides. 
I wanted to change out the boom to a blue spruce I have off another boat. There is a bronze goose neck which may offend the aluminum mast and spars on nobility so I was going to keep the boom but make a second one of wood with SS fittings. 
I read the despairing remarks about the Rawson's Bob. I know speed and maneuvering is not their strong suit. She is not a fast boat but can handle the sea if she has to. Mostly I write and spend time on the hook on my own. She serves my needs for the moment. 
Thanks again for the great advice.


----------



## bobperry

Woody:
I grew up where the Rawsons were built. They were all around me when I was a kid. They are fine boats and you should be happy.


----------



## Nada Morenos

SloopJonB said:


> Like how to make a Rawson go 7 Kts?


Hmmm, in just learning stuff like Hull speed..so i had to look it up..
Rawson 30...LWL 22'...
Hull Speed...
1.34× the root of the length 22'= 6.3
How am i doing so far?
But..as a novice..forgive me.. I ask: can a boat exceed its hull speed with a huge wind behind (now there's a nautical term)..and with a balloon spinnaker and full sail..
Is it possible?
Can ANY sailboat with Any wind conditions exceed it's hull speed?
As i may have mentioned... I am a rank amateur and i would like to know this.
I've heard a few 'sailors' talk about how fast they go, what boats they beat..and so on..
So i do a quick calculation..think to myself: "ahh, no.. .you probably weren't going that fast, or, they were going slower then you thought or they said.
Sooo,,can a sailboat (displacement hull) exceed it's hull speed..ever?
(Not counting surfing down huge swells)


----------



## CaptnBry

The Rawson 30 is best (fastest with neutral helm) as a skeg hung rudder (pic attached)
This places the rudder 4.5ft back from the original position on the cut-away keel.
This configuration is rare and will fetch a premium for speed, easy of autopilot/windvane, a shorter slip-rent, and an uncluttered bow anchoring experience
This example (1961 Rawson) regularly sails at 6 to 7+ knots, keeping up with most Cruisers as we sail the weather windows
Cheers !


----------



## CaptnBry

Nada Morenos said:


> Can ANY sailboat with Any wind conditions exceed it's hull speed?


The hull speed calculation is correct, but does not include a changing waterline length as sailboats heel over, lengthening the effective waterline.
So motoring (no heel) has a slower theoretical maximum speed than sailing on mono-hull sailboats


----------



## CaptnBry

bobperry said:


> Woody:
> I grew up where the Rawsons were built. They were all around me when I was a kid. They are fine boats and you should be happy.


attached please see the Rawson 30 with a skeg-hung rudder, Sir.
Weather helm is neutral and the boat sails easily at 6 to 7kts
I don't know how many were built this way. I'm glad to have found her...27 years ago

The "form stability" is an issue, and I carry 2 flopper-stoppers for anchoring.
Once sailing and properly heeled she's stable, but I find the bow a bit wide and it does not slice waves well, imho
The lead ballast replacement is a good upgrade. I used an impact hammer and sweat, followed by lead shot/cement slurry with acrylic additive
Removing an ancient depth transducer from the lowest part of the keel, the fiberglass was all roving, voidless, and well over 2 inches thick.

Fair Winds and Thank You for your nautical contributions and dedication


----------



## Michael Bailey

That is a great fix for your boat's all around performance. It looks like you don't have a bowsprit. I think these boats just beg for one. Thanks for sharing your photos. That rudder looks fantastic!


----------



## Kenneth Bowen

Dude the chances of this are


hpeer said:


> I think this is a Rawson. No matter what a great blog, and wonderful couple. You need to read from the beginning to really appreciate their trip. The Fast Way Round...


 crazy but I bought the ramshackle a few weeks ago and have been trying to learn it's history I gotta thank you for this post if you hadn't have posted this I would never have learned of all the amazing adventures my boats been on in the past


----------

